# New EOS M Camera Coming in February [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told that Canon will announced a new EOS M camera in February, ahead of CP+ in Yokohama, Japan which starts on February 23, 2017.</p>
<p>The new EOS M camera will come in below the recently released EOS M5 and will likely retain a similar form factor to the EOS M10 and EOS M3.</p>
<p>We also received further confirmation that the two kit lenses that will be available for EOS M cameras will be the EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM, and the EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM and that the EF-M 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM will be discontinued.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Act444 (Dec 24, 2016)

Probably replacement for the M3, hopefully with DPAF. Right now I don't think there's enough of a gap between the M10 and M3 in performance to justify the (price) difference...


----------



## Ed V (Dec 24, 2016)

With the addition of another "new" M camera, lets hope there is "new" glass _close behind_. Still hoping for that 35mm (~50mm equivalent) f/2.0 or better M glass. 

Just remember K.I.S.S. - Keep It SMALL S*****


----------



## HaroldC3 (Dec 24, 2016)

You have to wonder if it will be an M5 without an EVF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)

HaroldC3 said:


> You have to wonder if it will be an M5 without an EVF.



If sized like the other M models, I would be interested. Particularly if they go back to the EOS UI, but that's unlikely for an M3 or M10 successor.


----------



## pokerz (Dec 24, 2016)

Please release same eosm with different colors, eos m10 is perfect enough for Canon users


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Etienne (Dec 24, 2016)

Brief excitement at the thought that it would be above the M5. 
Canon's role in the world is to teach infinite patience to it's user base.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 24, 2016)

Etienne said:


> Brief excitement at the thought that it would be above the M5.
> Canon's role in the world is to teach infinite patience to it's user base.


LOL  - with you on both points.
One thing Canon taught me is to do something now, as waiting can be a very long time.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 24, 2016)

My prediction, for what it's worth which is probably very little, is that it'll simply be a refresh of the M10 line, and you'll see an EOS M11 with the EOS M3 24mp sensor in it and, if you're very lucky, a flash hotshoe capable of taking the EVF, but I suspect that part is unlikely.


----------



## crashpc (Dec 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed for M5 without EVF, but it´s likely to be another color of M10, or rehash with M3 sensor. Bibi bi bi bibibi...


----------



## padam (Dec 24, 2016)

Will be good for vlogging, and, umm...


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 24, 2016)

hmmm. i'm intrigued to see what happens with this. m3 mark II would be great or something like the original M's.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 24, 2016)

Are there any more rumors about an upscale 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 kit lens?


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 24, 2016)

jolyonralph said:


> My prediction, for what it's worth which is probably very little, is that it'll simply be a refresh of the M10 line, and you'll see an EOS M11 with the EOS M3 24mp sensor in it and, if you're very lucky, a flash hotshoe capable of taking the EVF, but I suspect that part is unlikely.



Exactly my expectation. M11, but called EOS M20. M3 sensor, without DPAF. No Viewfinder. Maybe connector for external EVF-DC1. Maybe with tilt LCD. Defintiely NO EOS firmware and UI. 

HOPEFULLY it will at least be small SMALL (like M10). And maybe a reasonably low street price fairly soon after launch.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> HaroldC3 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to wonder if it will be an M5 without an EVF.
> ...



Returned from Cocoa Beach/WDW pre-Christmas fun; the M2/11-22/270II trio works (and I mean _really _works) for stills...and for video the flash is replaced with a Rode Videomic Pro. The fireworks shows are simply spectacular; no tripod...no set-up. It just works.

The size of the body matters to me; I anxiously await this new release as I have yet to purchase the M3 or the M5 (but am now considering the refurb M3 offered by Canon).

There is a very real place for Canon's M offerings...


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd like to see the smaller form factor left behind and have all future iterations follow the M5 body.


----------



## Tangent (Dec 25, 2016)

I like the m5 without EVF idea. Still with the 3.5mm shutter release. And pretty much everything else the M5 has.

Just cheaper because of no evf, and a bit smaller.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 25, 2016)

Size of M3, UI of M2 (or M50) with the 80D sensor. That will be ideal.


----------



## Zv (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm still rockin' the M2 with a beat up M1 as back up (which still works). I like the size of the M2 for hiking. Would be interesting to see what this updated M is all about. It's probably going to be an M20. I don't like the M10's lack of grip though and it looks and feels plasticky so hopefully some improvements there. Only thing I miss in the M2 is a tilt screen but tbh I just pair up to smartphone for those awkward angles.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tangent said:


> I like the m5 without EVF idea. Still with the 3.5mm shutter release. And pretty much everything else the M5 has.
> 
> Just cheaper because of no evf, and a bit smaller.



I would prefer a M5 without EVF hump-idea: With a reduced display , maybe 16:9 format and side oriented control layout + an EVF on a slider which can be released if used! EVF as an option for bright light and video shooting - maybe a simpler (=lower resolution) variant of the current M5 EVF to keep it cheaper. Just an idea which would work for me.

I too like my original EOS M with the 2.0 22 (or sometimes some FD lenses which are still very good optically and superior mechanically!) for its compact size and really good overall IQ. The old EOS 5D with 2.8 100 macro + EOS M with 2.0 22 are a great combo: flexibility + very good IQ + compact + not too heavy.


----------



## zsolexphoto (Dec 25, 2016)

It would nice to have FW update for M5 with 4k video support. 

Now it supports Full HD 50/60 frames the 4k with 25/30 frame would not be an issue from processor strength.
For this price must have (compared to Sony).


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 25, 2016)

zsolexphoto said:


> It would nice to have FW update for M5 with 4k video support.
> 
> Now it supports Full HD 50/60 frames the 4k with 25/30 frame would not be an issue from processor strength.
> For this price must have (compared to Sony).



Full HD 50/60 fps is in Ultra HD / ~4k 12.5/15 fps - if you just calculate the pixel throughput/like to have the same per pixel quality.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 25, 2016)

i am quite pleased Canon for once is not succumbing to the small minority of 4k-in-every-camera whiners. Just accept that EOS M line is a stills camera series and go buy real video cameras if you want 4k video. 

I would actually welcome Canon EOS M models without any video out functionality. And without that totally useless separate "record video" button (yes, I know it is re-assignable, but still, I do not want any button in that location).


----------



## Etienne (Dec 25, 2016)

josephandrews222 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > HaroldC3 said:
> ...



I use the M3 with 11-22 quite a lot. For video I add the Rode videomicro, which is not bad at all and much smaller than the VideoMic Pro (which I use on the 5D3).
Little known fact about the M3 (and other M's) ... mic input provides plug-in power, and works very well with some Lavalier mics to give very good audio for VLogs, even in a noisy environment. In fact the M3 with it's flip up screen, mic input with plug-in power, and lenses like the 11-22 (IS) and the 22 f/2 (Low light and semi-shallow DOF) is one of the best, and cheapest, VLogging cameras available right now.


----------



## njene (Dec 25, 2016)

I just couldnt resist picking up a refurb M3 for $300 with ef adapter included

I look forward to using this when not luging around the 5D M2

Thinking of getting the 22 mm efm lens and using it pretty much as a point and shoot


----------



## HaroldC3 (Dec 25, 2016)

zsolexphoto said:


> It would nice to have FW update for M5 with 4k video support.
> 
> Now it supports Full HD 50/60 frames the 4k with 25/30 frame would not be an issue from processor strength.
> For this price must have (compared to Sony).



If by some miracle Canon enabled 4k via firmware, they'd probably limit recording length to something like 5 minutes due to heat.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 25, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Exactly my expectation. M11, but called EOS M20. M3 sensor, without DPAF. No Viewfinder. Maybe connector for external EVF-DC1. Maybe with tilt LCD. Defintiely NO EOS firmware and UI.



You're absolutely right, M20 would be a much more likely name.

I think other than having the M3 sensor it's likely to be almost identical externally to the M10. So probably no hotshoe at all.


----------



## michi (Dec 26, 2016)

Bob Howland said:


> Are there any more rumors about an upscale 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 kit lens?



The 15-85 EF-S is my favorite lens for my SL1. I have the original M and would be tempted by the M5 if it came down in price a little. Something like a 15-85 would be the perfect "one for everything" lens for me and I would get the M5 to make the perfect combo. The 5DIII is just too much to lug around...


----------



## Crosswind (Dec 27, 2016)

Back a few months I had ordered the M10 and M3 on amazon. I almost kept the M3 but didn't do so - mainly because the flip screen on it felt a lot more vulnerable and weaker than the M10's one.

So I kept the M10 which has a more solid feeling flippy screen. And I do not regret it! The M10 also felt a bit "quicker" to operate, even if it has much less physical controls and dials than the M3. I guess it's just a thing to get used to on the M3. There was no real issue with the M3 except for its poorly made flippy screen. Even the battery life is pretty OK, much better than expected (for both cameras). I had a few cameras in the past with tilting and fully articulating screens, but I've never seen such a crap like the M3's one. I was a bit disappointed.

I do use my M10 as a backup/travel camera and only in combination with my EF mount adapter as I don't have any native EF-M lenses. Focus speed (in most cases) is good enough for me as my subjects are mostly static and less dynamic (I love landscapes). You can have professional grade image quality with the M10. It is not nearly as bad as some fools are crying here and there. 

I don't know if I'd buy Canons next EOS-M as I'm very happy with the M10. Besides that, I definitely want a fullframe option with a tilting screen to replace my 6D (never thought I'd miss that feature so much), but Canon still has nothing in store. A fullframe EOS-M would do me a favor... or maybe the 6DII...

Canon may not be very innovative regarding DSLR/mirrorless bodies, but they have some pretty unique and special lenses to offer, which is much more important to me.


----------



## Mistral75 (Dec 27, 2016)

This new EOS M is the camera code named 'PC2279' we have heard about since its certification by the Russian authorities in August 2016.

There will be 6 SKUs: (body only, with EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM, with EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM) x 2 colours.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 6, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that Canon will announced a new EOS M camera in February, ahead of CP+ in Yokohama, Japan which starts on February 23, 2017.



I'm still curious on this. I would love a smaller "M3 Mark II" camera versus the larger, more expensive and unnecessary for me anyways M5. My articulating EVF rocks.

ie: DIGIC 7 and DPAF sensor and shove it into the smaller M3 camera body. Please.

Surprised we haven't heard much of anything if this is coming out in February.

PS .. why haven't we seen any G series styling yet in the M line. I really like the red accent in the Gx series compact cameras


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> I'm still curious on this. I would love a smaller "M3 Mark II" camera versus the larger, more expensive and unnecessary for me anyways M5.



Me too, but I was very disappointed by the M3's tilting screen when I compared it to the M10.

As for the M20, I'd like to have the 80D/M5's 24MP sensor, not the M3's 24MP one. The 80D/M5 sensor has the same resolution, but is so much better at recovering shadows. Is this a possibility for the Mxx series, or will they continue to put lower end sensors in there?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 9, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still curious on this. I would love a smaller "M3 Mark II" camera versus the larger, more expensive and unnecessary for me anyways M5.
> ...



the problem with the M10's is that it doesn't tilt down, but it does allow a smaller profile.

I'd rather the 80D's sensor as well, but the M3's isnt' really that bad.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 9, 2017)

be glad, if Canon gives M20 the M3 sensor rather than unvhanged M/M2/M10 sensor ... 18 MP one more time .... lol.

knowing Canon i see absolutely no chance for 80D/M5 DPAF sensor in M20. at the very best it will be M3 sensor ... with a lot of crippling and nerfing throughout rest of camera - e.g. most definitely powershot firmware/USer interface.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> be glad, if Canon gives M20 the M3 sensor rather than unvhanged M/M2/M10 sensor ... 18 MP one more time .... lol.
> 
> knowing Canon i see absolutely no chance for 80D/M5 DPAF sensor in M20. at the very best it will be M3 sensor ... with a lot of crippling and nerfing throughout rest of camera - e.g. most definitely powershot firmware/USer interface.



not necessarily. they did the same thing on the G7 to G5 series bodies, basically the same other than viewfinder.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jan 11, 2017)

Saw this in a dream. M4= 4K recording, M5 without digital EVF crammed into eos m3 body. $650-$700 MSRP
Available in Camo for birders.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 11, 2017)

eosuser1234 said:


> Saw this in a dream. M4= 4K recording, M5 without digital EVF crammed into eos m3 body. $650-$700 MSRP
> Available in Camo for birders.



That is close to what I thought was going to happen, with the exception that I did not think 4K video would make it to the M line this soon. But I, hopefully, thought this rumor might be an M5 crammed into an M3 form factor. Basically an M5 with no built in EVF.

But, it is too soon for that. Canon will let the M5 have its day (year?). Also, up in the thread they mention this is coming in 2 colors. That screams M10 replacement.

So my best guess at this point is that we'll be getting an M3 crammed into an M10 form factor. Still should be a nice entry level camera.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 11, 2017)

eosuser1234 said:


> Saw this in a dream. M4= 4K recording, M5 without digital EVF crammed into eos m3 body. $650-$700 MSRP
> Available in Camo for birders.



not happening.

seriously .. canon cannot do 4K on anything other than the DIGIC DV's .. not even DIGIC 7 is doing 4K by the looks of it.

4K with a half decent bitrate/compression which would be necessary here is not coming to a canon camera soon

why? I don't know.. but it's most likely hardware.

the current MJPEG method isn't on the same video stream as the 1080p which is why it's not outputted to the HDMI, and also why it's not saved internally with different compression. the DIGIC simply reads the sensor 60 times a second and saves the JPEG.

also the M3 body is smaller than the 6300 which is a 4K coffee heater.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 11, 2017)

docsmith said:


> eosuser1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this in a dream. M4= 4K recording, M5 without digital EVF crammed into eos m3 body. $650-$700 MSRP
> ...



the M3 came in two colors, the M10 came in three, the M2 came in like 5-6 of them I recall.

also they released the G5 soon after the G3 and the G7 ..


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 11, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> the M3 came in two colors,



you are right! I was not aware of the white version. looks really ugly to me.


----------



## scrup (Jan 11, 2017)

m2 or m10 form factor.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2017)

scrup said:


> m2 or m10 form factor.



Or M5? I think that form factor is the future of Canon ML


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2017)

scrup said:


> m2 or m10 form factor.


I prefer M3 form factor. It has a better grip.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jan 12, 2017)

If it is an m3 replacement please oh please put the 80d swivel screen on it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2017)

HaroldC3 said:


> If it is an m3 replacement please oh please put the 80d swivel screen on it.



not happening. if that was happening it would have on the M5 which is bigger. the side hinge adds a good 1cm to the width.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 12, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > eosuser1234 said:
> ...



Ok...well, I am hoping for an M5 features (mostly the sensor and Digic 7) in an M3 form factor. The M3 is older than the M10, but I would think they would let the M5 stand alone with those features for a little while, so we will see. 

On another note, which bags/backpacks do people like for mirrorless systems? I have the M3, 18-55, 11-22, 28 macro and 22 f/2.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 12, 2017)

While I like the 15-45 range better, it doesn't match the performance of the EF-M 18-55. The 15-45 is a bit on the soft side and barely becomes decently sharp stopped down and post-processed. You have to work very hard to get sharpness out of it. 

As said, I REALLY want a high grade 35 f2 (50 equiv) EF-M lens.. please Canon is it really that hard.. and maybe an update to the 22/2. Mostly fantastic, but a bit too much CA. Make it more functional Canon... put a grip so I can manually focus if I want to zone focus for the street. Wishful thinking.


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2017)

docsmith said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



Why not a dumbed down M5?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2017)

docsmith said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



well basically they gave that treatment to the G9X soon after the G7X mark II.. so here's hoping.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2017)

mangobutter said:


> While I like the 15-45 range better, it doesn't match the performance of the EF-M 18-55. The 15-45 is a bit on the soft side and barely becomes decently sharp stopped down and post-processed. You have to work very hard to get sharpness out of it.



well it's not as if they are forcing you to purchase the 15-45 

the discontinuing is a rumor. and odds are it's just a kit preference, not a lens discontinuing.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 13, 2017)

slclick said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...well, I am hoping for an M5 features (mostly the sensor and Digic 7) in an M3 form factor. The M3 is older than the M10, but I would think they would let the M5 stand alone with those features for a little while, so we will see.
> ...



What feature would be lost to dumb it down? 

To me, the primary thing that is superfluous is the EVF. My current M3 is my secondary camera that I have for its smaller size and lower weight while still having an optional EVF when I want one. But I am shooting the M3 with just the LCD most of the time. So, what I want are the Digic 7 (faster processing/focusing), DPAF (faster focusing), 7-9 fps (not critical, but why not?) from the M5 in the M3 form factor (size/weight).

May seem odd, as they are both smaller than a full frame body. But the M3 is already pushing the size I would like and I hardly ever use the EVF.


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2017)

docsmith said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



For me, the reason I sold the M series was because I didn't want to look at an lcd screen to focus. I didn't want a PnS experience. So I think the EVF is a priority, dumbing down could be sensor tech and swivel screen loss. No more tiny ILC's for me. You smaller handed folk's mileage may vary.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 13, 2017)

EVF is #1 key feature for me.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 13, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> EVF is #1 key feature for me.


Which is great and I totally get. I am actually very happy that the M5 was released. 

For me, having the EVF as an option for when I want it is important. But, as the 5DIII is my primary body that I use the VAST majority of time, I will go to the M when I still want at least APS-C sensor quality in an ILC system. That is typically when I want small size, lower weight, or want to be less conspicuous. 

So, size and weight are the key features for me.

But, this is why I am hoping that they have both the M5 and a more capable M3 replacement.


----------



## Stichus III (Jan 13, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> EVF is #1 key feature for me.



I own the M3. I use it as a secondary camera mostly on family vacations. 

I have personally never felt the need for an EVF, but I can't speak for all M3 users. What I did feel a need for, is better/faster AF.

Because of that I would love an M5 without the EVF.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 13, 2017)

docsmith said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



totally agree. I have the EVF as a matter of fact, i have two of them. I hardly ever find the need for them. when i do use the EVF I use it articulated.

See my problem with the M5?

canon's back LCD screens are just that good for most use cases.

I want basically what you listed there, plus much faster AEB.


----------

